
Infor buys BI vendor Birst - ernestbro
http://www.zdnet.com/article/infor-buys-business-analytics-vendor-birst/
======
ernestbro
Founded in 2004, $129M in funding, 260 employees, 300 customers, undisclosed
deal amount.

